# House swap uk to Spain.



## Kev. (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a 2 bed, detached bungalow worth £250k that I rent out. 

Is it possible to swap a house in the uk for one in Spain?

It would reduce legal fees and stress as I have a self build going on at the moment. 

Thanks, Kev


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

We pay about 10% in various taxes and fees to buy a house here.


----------



## Kev. (Jul 9, 2019)

Yorick said:


> We pay about 10% in various taxes and fees to buy a house here.


Hi Yorick,

I love Lanzarote, but I’m looking at Valencia as it is only 2 hours away from the uk. 

I’m guessing there must be people looking to move back to the uk but are stuck due to the slow market?

Ideally I’d like to take a px against my bungalow at around £150k.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can't just swap houses and save legal fees. The deeds etc have to be transferred, the new owners will want guarantees that it's a legal build (particularly relevant in Spain) and there are no outstanding taxes, and most people want some sort of survey on the state of the building.

You can of course save estate agents' fees by putting it on property websites.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Kev. said:


> Hi Yorick,
> 
> I love Lanzarote, but I’m looking at Valencia as it is only 2 hours away from the uk.
> 
> ...


The 10% is all Spain.


----------



## Kev. (Jul 9, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> You can't just swap houses and save legal fees. The deeds etc have to be transferred, the new owners will want guarantees that it's a legal build (particularly relevant in Spain) and there are no outstanding taxes, and most people want some sort of survey on the state of the building.
> 
> You can of course save estate agents' fees by putting it on property websites.


I’m well aware of that. 

I would save money by paying for one transaction (swap), rather than 2 (sell, then buy).

I would never pay an estate agent.


----------



## Kev. (Jul 9, 2019)

Loads of villas on eBay with people looking to trade up or down for property in the uk.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

As the properties are in different countries I do not see how it can be one transaction. Surely you will have the transaction/ conveyance fees and taxes in both countries


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Kev. said:


> I’m well aware of that.
> 
> I would save money by paying for one transaction (swap), rather than 2 (sell, then buy).
> 
> I would never pay an estate agent.


How? You would need to employ an English solicitor to deal with the transfer of deeds etc UK and a Spanish solicitor to deal with the transfer of deeds here?

The reason there are probably hundreds of villas on eBay looking to trade up and down is probably because they can’t sell and no one wants them hence they’re trading on ebay, which means your Exchanging and therefore buying a property that can’t sell. if it was that easy pretty sure there would be a website somewhere dealing with this

Each to their own, but buying in a foreign country can be a minefield exchanging a property in U.K. for one in Spain sounds odd.... .


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Kev. said:


> I’m well aware of that.
> 
> I would save money by paying for one transaction (swap), rather than 2 (sell, then buy).
> 
> I would never pay an estate agent.


If the bottom line is to save money and red tape - why don't you look at Fractional ownership, Tenants in Common
or Timesharing what your looking for in Spain instead ?


----------

